
Apple’s App Store Got Infected with the Same Type of Malware the CIA Developed - da02
https://theintercept.com/2015/09/22/apples-app-store-infected-type-malware-cia-developed/
======
donarb
"Today, Apple has published instructions for developers to verify that the
version of Xcode they have installed is the official one."

No need for that. If you downloaded it from Apple, it's official.

